# MS Office 365 & LibreOffice



## Reducal (12 Juli 2014)

Frage an die Netzgemeinde: ...ich verwende das kostenpflichtige Office 365 und benötige statt dem installierten "PowerPoint" zusätzlich das kostenlose "Impress" aus dem LibreOffice-Paket. Der zu vergewaltigende Rechner bricht jedoch die Installation ab. Kann das an dem installierten Microsoftprodukt liegen?

Ein ironisches "_nöööö, bestimmt nicht!_" brauche ich an der Stelle nicht.

Hintergrund ist der, dass Lehrer und Schüler an einer Schule mit LibreOffice arbeiten und die dortigen Vorlagen für die Projekte nutzen sollen.


----------



## Heiko (12 Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, noch eine Antwort hinzuzufügen.

Und: die tun sich nix - zumindest am Mac.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2014)

Fehler gefunden! Das zuvor installierte iTunes mit " Apple Mobile Device" hat den bei Win7 verursacht. Die Vorgehensweise zur erfolgreichen Installation habe ich hier mal dokumentiert:

1. zu installierende Datei mit Rechtsklick auf Programmkompatibilität prüfen:

 

2. Über die Kompatibilitätsprüfung die Installation starten.

 

3. Fehler - hier laufenden Prozess "Apple Mobile Device" ignorieren (oder anderweitig stoppen und Installation normal durchführen)!

 

Hier 4. ignoriert: 

 

Fertig! Danach noch die zweite Datei "Help Pack" wie gewohnt installieren, danach funzts problemlos.


----------

